# Just dropped a new album on bandcamp if y'all wanna hear some sparkly folk punk!



## Honey Crust (Sep 13, 2019)

It's called Second Puberty: Greatest Tits and I'm real fucking stoked on it lol


----------



## Hyena5 (Sep 14, 2019)

ahhhhhh trans punk!!! i fuckin love it! gave me a kick in the head to keep up the work on my own album!


----------

